# Simple questions thread



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A thread for simple questions. Not necessarily easy, but simple.

What letter does not appear in the name of any state in the United States?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Same line of country

What 2 letters only appear once each in the names of the states in the United States? 
Which two states are they?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2017)

KenOC said:


> A thread for simple questions. Not necessarily easy, but simple.
> 
> What letter does not appear in the name of any state in the United States?


Q.

And To taggart:

Z, X.

(someone else might like to give the other half of the answer.)

Which is the only number, when written as a word, that has all its letters in alphabetical order?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Z is right - Arizona
X is wrong - Texas and New Mexico.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

J as in New Jersey? or 15 other characters.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Why does the word gullible not appear in the dictionary?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Why did I look it up to find out if that's true? :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Why did I look it up to find out if that's true? :lol:


Thank you Ken. I'm here all week!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Q.
> 
> And To taggart:
> 
> ...




Forty. .........


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

laurie said:


> [/B]
> 
> Forty. .........


Btw, like your signature. :tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Apologies to non-Anglophones, but which English word has five consecutive vowels?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Queueing.bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Queueing.bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


Yes!

....................................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

laurie said:


> [/B]
> 
> Forty. .........


When this riddle was posted on another board, one of the non-native English speakers got angry, and posted "it is spelled fourty" you XXXXX!"

Which two countries are doubly landlocked*?

* surrounded by land only, no open sea, and all the surrounding countries are also surrounded by land only, no open sea.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Well-known to most British pub-quizzers, they’re Liechtenstein and Uzbekistan. :lol:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Barbebleu said:


> Why does the word gullible not appear in the dictionary?


I would like to take this moment to thank you profusely, sir or madam.
While perusing this thread I came across your joke and decided to try it on my notoriously gullible sister. I texted her and asked her that question. She fell for it hook line and sinker.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

1. What is the only English word with three consecutive sets of double letters?

2. Why does "knowledge" have a "d" in it, but "college" does not?

3. Why is "judgment" handed down by a _judge_? Shouldn't it be a "judg?"


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Bookkeeper
3. Don’t know about America, but judgement is just as acceptable here.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Yay on bookkeeper.

America may not even be a human nation anymore, so...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

What is the largest island on the largest lake on the largest island on the largest lake in the world?


----------

